# Forum Upgrade



## Shaun (21 Oct 2008)

I've upgraded the forums this evening.

So far it looks like most things work, but there are several new settings and template changes, so if you notice anything unusual or something doesn't work like it used to - please let me know.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Oct 2008)

The Quick Reply box seems a tad more cramped than it was. Unless I've put some weight on, which is not unlikely...
*gets another chocolate cookie*


----------



## dodgy (21 Oct 2008)

Yes, very cramped quick reply box, but it's usable.


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2008)

Still crawling through the master board settings and new features ... I'll sort this shortly.


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2008)

If CC looks a bit different at the moment, it's because the upgrade removed some template modifications I'd made.

It's too late to start re-hashing templates, so I'll have another look tomorrow night.

The quick-reply is now back to normal, but again, if you notice anything that isn't working how it used to - please let me know.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## yello (22 Oct 2008)

'New Posts' now shows all forums, used to exclude P&L and, um, one other.


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2008)

I take it the name of the original poster used to be in a column all on its own and now it appears underneath the post title... this had me confused for a bit when I opened a post to find it wasn't by the person I thought it was. I didn't even realise that I took in the name when I was opening a particular thread. Once you get used to it I don't see it being a problem.


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2008)

yello said:


> 'New Posts' now shows all forums, used to exclude P&L and, um, one other.



That's a template modification I need to add back in.


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2008)

summerdays said:


> I take it the name of the original poster used to be in a column all on its own and now it appears underneath the post title... this had me confused for a bit when I opened a post to find it wasn't by the person I thought it was. I didn't even realise that I took in the name when I was opening a particular thread. Once you get used to it I don't see it being a problem.



I'll hopefully have this back to normal after I've been through the templates this evening.


----------



## Crackle (22 Oct 2008)

You also can't view other peeoples profiles now. You just get some PM options.

Is it me or does everything look a little paler?


----------



## Crackle (22 Oct 2008)

Forum jumps gone as well I think.

Not keen on the underlined titles but I'll get used to it.


----------



## grhm (22 Oct 2008)

Crackle, Forum jump is at the bottom, took me a moment to spot it.

(I don't mind if it stays at the bottom or top or both)


----------



## Crackle (22 Oct 2008)

Ah! Well spotted that man. So it is.


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> Forum jumps gone as well I think.



These should return once I re-work the templates.



Crackle said:


> Not keen on the underlined titles but I'll get used to it.



This is related to the forum CSS which was overwritten during the upgrade. This, too, should be rectified this evening.


----------



## Crackle (22 Oct 2008)

Good man Shaun. Don't forget the profile info's buggered as well


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2008)

Crackle said:


> Good man Shaun. Don't forget the profile info's buggered as well



Templates again I think.


----------



## summerdays (22 Oct 2008)

The bit to go to the top of the screen on each post seems to have gone too - templates I presume?


----------



## Danny (22 Oct 2008)

The standard background colours seem to have changed. Instead of bright CC blue everything is appearing in a sort of mucky blue grey colour.


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Oct 2008)

cookiemonster said:


> I can't change the font colour.
> 
> I can't continue to post in black, that would just not do.
> 
> What's happened?



I assume this is all part of it too...


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2008)

It looks like quite a lot has been overwritten by the upgrade so I'm going to shutdown for a few hours later this evening and try to get stuff back to how it was.

No guarantees, but I'll do my best.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## gavintc (22 Oct 2008)

And we can now look into the playpen (aka Politics and Life).


----------



## Shaun (22 Oct 2008)

*Politics & Life* and *Wheelie Bin* now excluded from _New Posts_ and quick _Search_ results - as before.


----------



## Shaun (23 Oct 2008)

Jump menu is back at the top of thread views.


----------



## Shaun (23 Oct 2008)

I think the majority of stuff is working properly again. If you do spot anything, let me know.

There are also some new features in your profile to play with, although I haven't had time to look at the overhead of these features so some of them may go.

Let me have any feedback about the templates too - I've had to do most of the reworking from memory and I'm fairly sure I haven't managed to recreate everything as it was before.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## summerdays (23 Oct 2008)

The bit that says announcements on this thread is trying to hide (like an elephant behind a tree), behind the page numbers.

The bit where we could hit top on each post still isn't back. (I do use this one)

The original post column is still gone. (Doesn't bother me)

and haven't worked out what the new bits are apart from there seems to be something saying Tags on this page... I've never noticed that before.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2008)

Admin said:


> Jump menu is back at the top of thread views.


The drop-down box showing Announcements (etc) sits beneath it in Opera v9.61 and IE v7. It used to be okay. Works fine in Firefox 3.0.1 though.

Oops - summerdays already spotted that.


----------



## ColinJ (23 Oct 2008)

summerdays said:


> There seems to be something saying Tags on this page... I've never noticed that before.


I can't remember it either but I just tested it. I've tagged this thread with the tag _upgrade_. It could be quite a handy feature, though most threads can be found using the normal search function.

I've tagged the other upgrade thread as well. Hmm... quite an interesting feature, but there is a limit of 2 tags which isn't really enough (and is that per user or per thread?). For example, I've been taking part in a thread about sunrise alarm clocks and I'd want to tag that several times e.g. _Sunrise alarm_, _SAD_, _Winter Blues_, _Seasonal Affective Disorder_.


----------



## Shaun (23 Oct 2008)

summerdays said:


> The bit that says announcements on this thread is trying to hide (like an elephant behind a tree), behind the page numbers.



I've tried to quick-fix this, but the original template code is on my laptop at home, so I'll have a look at this later.



summerdays said:


> The bit where we could hit top on each post still isn't back. (I do use this one)



Done. 



summerdays said:


> The original post column is still gone. (Doesn't bother me)



You'll need to remind me what/where this is/was?



summerdays said:


> and haven't worked out what the new bits are apart from there seems to be something saying Tags on this page... I've never noticed that before.



AFAIK this allows you to tag a thread using words _you_ would like to associate with it - useful in making searches more intuitive?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Noodley (23 Oct 2008)

Is the upgrade the reason I could not get onto the forum last night?


----------



## Shaun (23 Oct 2008)

Noodley said:


> Is the upgrade the reason I could not get onto the forum last night?



Yes. I closed the forums for several hours last night to complete the upgrade.


----------



## summerdays (23 Oct 2008)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *summerdays*
> 
> 
> ...



When you look at the list of posts the columns used to be something like:
Thread Author Last Reply No of Replied Date
Now thhe Author bit appears in the Thread column under the thread title.

Like I say its a change, I can get used to it, it doesn't have to return to the way it was.


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2008)

The old profile About Me stuff doesn't show anymore except if you turn off the messaging in your options.


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2008)

Is it just me, but all the hread titles are suddenly blue?
Me no likey and find them hard to read, it's all too bluuuuueeee

HEEELLLLPPP


----------



## Crackle (23 Oct 2008)

No you're right, they were black and not underlined. Me no likeeeey either.


----------



## Shaun (23 Oct 2008)

I hear you - but sorry, daughter's 5th birthday taking priority at the mo! 

I'll try to get it all back over the next few days, but keep the posts coming as I can't remember all the settings / changes and your reminders will point me in the right direction ... 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Fab Foodie (23 Oct 2008)

Admin said:


> I hear you - but sorry, daughter's 5th birthday taking priority at the mo!
> 
> I'll try to get it all back over the next few days, but keep the posts coming as I can't remember all the settings / changes and your reminders will point me in the right direction ...
> 
> ...



HAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPPPYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
BIRTHDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
Shaun's daughter!


----------



## tdr1nka (23 Oct 2008)

Hee hee 5! Big Happy Birthday Hoorahs from the tdr1nkas!


----------



## Noodley (23 Oct 2008)

Admin said:


> Yes. I closed the forums for several hours last night to complete the upgrade.



Oh well at least I got an early night for a change 

..and happy birthday


----------



## longers (23 Oct 2008)

Happy Birthday Mini Admin 

Has the "strikeout" button disappeared from the reply options?

No, just found it


----------



## yenrod (23 Oct 2008)

Whats happened


----------



## yenrod (23 Oct 2008)

Why's the annoucements between (behind) the page no.s and the thread tools !


----------



## Chuffy (23 Oct 2008)

Hmmmm. I'm looking through Firefox and everything seems very narrow. Anyone else getting this?


----------



## Noodley (23 Oct 2008)

Chuffy said:


> Hmmmm. I'm looking through Firefox and everything seems very narrow. Anyone else getting this?



Now you mention it - yes. I knew there was something, it's not too reduced but enough to get me thinking I needed to go get my eyes tested.... oh well, no time off work.


----------



## Chuffy (24 Oct 2008)

Noodley said:


> Now you mention it - yes. I knew there was something, it's not too reduced but enough to get me thinking I needed to go get my eyes tested.... oh well, no time off work.


It's not just Firefox. I'm getting it at work too. It also looks as if the software automatically sizes the box a post comes in to suit the length of the post.


----------



## Shaun (25 Oct 2008)

summerdays said:


> When you look at the list of posts the columns used to be something like:
> Thread Author Last Reply No of Replied Date
> Now thhe Author bit appears in the Thread column under the thread title.



Took me a while to find this one, but it's done now; it may not be exactly how it used to be as I didn't have a backup of that specific template, but should be near enough.


----------



## Shaun (25 Oct 2008)

yenrod said:


> Why's the annoucements between (behind) the page no.s and the thread tools !



Restored the previous template code so this should display properly again now.

Can you and others please let me know if it's working okay for you now?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (25 Oct 2008)

Fab Foodie said:


> Is it just me, but all the hread titles are suddenly blue?
> Me no likey and find them hard to read, it's all too bluuuuueeee
> 
> HEEELLLLPPP



Got this one sorted now too.


----------



## gavintc (25 Oct 2008)

Hey, Shaun,

Take a night off mate. It is Sat and Hull are joint top - relax. CC is not the most important thing in the world.


----------



## mickle (26 Oct 2008)

gavintc said:


> Hey, Shaun,
> 
> CC is not the most important thing in the world.


----------



## Crackle (26 Oct 2008)

gavintc said:


> ....It is Sat and Hull are joint top....


----------



## Shaun (26 Oct 2008)




----------



## Mr Phoebus (26 Oct 2008)

Shaun's touched "that" dial. 

The one that puts the clock back to its right time.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Oct 2008)

Shaun - the forum jump page selector and the dropdown box (upper right part of page) still overlap in Opera and Internet Explorer. Fine in Firefox.


----------



## Shaun (28 Oct 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Shaun - the forum jump page selector and the dropdown box (upper right part of page) still overlap in Opera and Internet Explorer. Fine in Firefox.



Okay, I'll have a look when I next get chance.


----------



## jonesy (28 Oct 2008)

ColinJ said:


> Shaun - the forum jump page selector and the dropdown box (upper right part of page) still overlap in Opera and Internet Explorer. Fine in Firefox.



And Chrome.


----------



## alecstilleyedye (5 Nov 2008)

and safari (mac)


----------



## domtyler (5 Nov 2008)

alecstilleyedye said:


> and safari (mac)



It is a quite dreadful piece of software, but nonetheless, is available for a variety of platforms, not just mac:

http://www.apple.com/safari/download/


----------



## Shaun (6 Nov 2008)

I've moved the upper Forum Jump menu to the left and simplified the HTML that is used to display it.

Does it overlap / blend with anything now?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2008)

Admin said:


> I've moved the upper Forum Jump menu to the left and simplified the HTML that is used to display it.
> 
> Does it overlap / blend with anything now?
> 
> ...


Fine for me in Opera 9.62, Firefox 3.0.3 and IE 7.0.5730.11 thanks .


----------



## grhm (6 Nov 2008)

Admin said:


> I've moved the upper Forum Jump menu to the left and simplified the HTML that is used to display it.
> 
> Does it overlap / blend with anything now?
> 
> ...



Works here on IE6 (I know its old but its the version mandated by our corporate IT)


----------



## alecstilleyedye (6 Nov 2008)

works well now in safari.


----------



## Shaun (6 Nov 2008)

Cor blimey - I fixed it. Does that make me an IT buffoon boffin?


----------



## ColinJ (6 Nov 2008)

Admin said:


> Cor blimey - I fixed it. Does that make me an IT buffoon boffin?


No, it makes you an IT _bodger_ like a lot of us - if you were a boffin, you wouldn't have broken it in the first place !


----------



## Shaun (7 Nov 2008)

ColinJ said:


> No, it makes you an IT _bodger_ like a lot of us - if you were a boffin, you wouldn't have broken it in the first place !


----------

